# My 2008 Nissan Sentra 2.0S CVT



## charvey73 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new :newbie: to the forum, and just bought my car yesterday.

2008 Nissan Sentra 2.0S with the new CVT automatic trans.

I have several technical questions  if we have any experts in the house.

I'd like to hear from other 08 Sentra owners too

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I am far from an expert, but I recently bought an 08 SE-R Spec V.... I just couldnt find a SE-R in the area that was not RED in color. I love the car so far. Good luck with yours.

Jake


----------



## 08sentra (Jun 26, 2008)

I also have an 08 sentra 2.0S, any luck on answers regarding the CVT? I had some questions about it as well. Have you ever noticed anything that seems abnormal about it? I also live in a very hot area and the A/C doesn't seem to blow as cold as my 1997 toyota corolla! I'm actually kind of pissed to be paying so much each month for a car that seems to have a lot of little quirks.


----------



## juztplayin12 (Jul 10, 2008)

far from an expert, had my car for 2 weeks now. it is also a 2.0s love it. a/c works fine and actually all the way on high gets really cool. and i live in heat. 110 hear now. i think i picked a good car.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I'll help you as much as I can about any tech questions you have.


----------



## ml04sentra (Feb 7, 2004)

I just bought my '08 Sentra on Tuesday, and I have absolutely no complaints about it! I definitely notice a difference between the Sentra and the 2005 Taurus I traded in for it. 

Nissan > Ford


----------



## stodge (Mar 2, 2006)

I've noticed that the A/C in my 08 Sentra S isn't that good. It doesn't seem to blow that cold or in great quantity. No problems with my CVT. Had a few rattles for quite a while, primarily one in the driver's seat belt height adjuster.

The driver's seat back wobbles and the base is being replaced next weekend. This started three days after I bought the car. The two left doors stuck in winter, even when it was +2C. The right rear seat is almost impossible to put back up. It just won't snap back in unless you use extreme force. There's no way my wife could fix it.

Things that need improving:

- the stereo should be MP3
- needs rear disc brakes; braking isn't that good
- it's turning out to be an incredibly uncomfortable car

Shame as it's fun to drive.


----------



## Craziresi (Oct 20, 2008)

*New 2008 Sentra*

I bought my Sentra in July 2008. It also has the CVT. Like it so far. Does anyone else hear a clicking under the front area - sounds like a twig hitting the undercarriage. It always happens when I go from park to drive and happens at exactly 10mph. Called the dealer and he said that was the ABS module resetting itself. Does everyone else hear/have this?

A guy at work also has a Sentra and he said there's a defect with the rear axle. Misalignment that wears the rear tires at 20,000 miles and the dealer will replace the axle but doesn't shim it (which I guess is what it needs most). Even though it's in a technical bulletin (?), the dealer is not covering it all. Has anyone else had a problem with the rear axle and high wear on the rear tires?? 

thanks!


----------



## rororowyaboat (Oct 21, 2008)

It is the ABS That makes that noise, the dealer told me the same thing when I brought my Sentra 2.0s to the dealer to ask what the noise was, and they said its normal.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine also makes that "tick sound as I get up to 10mph when I first take off. I have 3000 miles and had one right strut replaced,rock chip repair and a oil change.
bobbychet


----------

